

Ask HN: How to get a job when just starting out? - hotshot


======
i0nutzb
If you're a programmer, start hunting various projects on Github and send them
pull requests with bugfixes/features

If you are a designer, start showing off your style on various portfolio-like
sites (behance, dribbble, etc).

If you are something else, hunt for an internship to a company in your field.

------
mclemme
What is your background? Both educational and industry related work.

~~~
hotshot
Mechanical engineering undergrad also I am interested in startups

------
hotshot
I am a mechanical engineering undergrad!

